# Flea & Ticks



## BoatsMoore (11 mo ago)

Hello all, does anyone have experience yawing K9 Advantix ll for flea and tick? I have a 9 week old V. We are located in FL so the vet said I should give her this treatment, but I’m spectacle on it.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Its been around a long time with a fairly good safety record. The ingredients have been on the market for quite awhile. In the past I've used products with similar pesticides. While no pesticide treatment is 100% safe, Advantix II is generally one of the most tolerable with a low chance of problems. I'd stay away from any of the newer stuff especially the chewable/internal types. Many people like Seresto collars also. The collar is nice especially if your dog swims a lot, as you can take the collar off and put back on for longer swim sessions, and it continually sweats out the ingredients replenishing anything that got washed away. I personally use a Preventic collar made specifically for ticks as that is the main problem around where I live. No matter what you go with , please only purchase from a reputable dealer such as Petmeds.com , etc. Do not risk your pet buying from the lowest cost shop especially sellers on Amazon and ebay. So many pets have been injured or even killed by knock-off counterfeit products.

Edit : it is up to you to weigh the risk/benefit of using a pesticide on your dog. Are fleas and ticks a problem where you plan on taking your dog? Only one and not the other? This will help guide your decision to treat, if so with what, or not.


----------



## BoatsMoore (11 mo ago)

Dan_A said:


> Its been around a long time with a fairly good safety record. The ingredients have been on the market for quite awhile. In the past I've used products with similar pesticides. While no pesticide treatment is 100% safe, Advantix II is generally one of the most tolerable with a low chance of problems. I'd stay away from any of the newer stuff especially the chewable/internal types. Many people like Seresto collars also. The collar is nice especially if your dog swims a lot, as you can take the collar off and put back on for longer swim sessions, and it continually sweats out the ingredients replenishing anything that got washed away. I personally use a Preventic collar made specifically for ticks as that is the main problem around where I live. No matter what you go with , please only purchase from a reputable dealer such as Petmeds.com , etc. Do not risk your pet buying from the lowest cost shop especially sellers on Amazon and ebay. So many pets have been injured or even killed by knock-off counterfeit products.
> 
> Edit : it is up to you to weigh the risk/benefit of using a pesticide on your dog. Are fleas and ticks a problem where you plan on taking your dog? Only one and not the other? This will help guide your decision to treat, if so with what, or not.


The flea and ticks are a problem where I live so I want the best protection. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## BarbAckerMills (Nov 18, 2013)

We're in AL where fleas and ticks are terrible. Have been using Advantix II for years with no problems. It's effective!


----------

